#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  40 HADITH door Imam Nawawi

## Spitsboef

*HADITH 1* 

De leider der gelovigen 1 , Aboe Hafs Omar ibn Al-Chattab 2 (Allahs welbehagen zij met hem) heeft gezegd: Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allah (Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem) zeggen:

_Handelingen worden alleen bepaalt door hun intentie bepaald en ieder mens zal alleen dat krijgen wat met zijn bedoeling samenhangt.Als iemand emigreert 3 omwille van Allah en Zijn boodschapper, dan is dat een emigratie voor Allah en Zijn boodschapper en als iemand emigreert omwille van een werelde zaak of om een vrouw te trouwen, dan is zijn emigratie voor datgene waarvoor hij emigreert._ 

Dit werd overgeleverd door de twee meeste vooraanstaande geleerden,Bochari en Moslim,elk in hun Sahih; dit zijn de belangrijkste verzamelingen van authentieke hadis .

1 Titel gegeven aan de kaliefen
2 De tweede kalief van de Islam
3 Hoewel elke emigratie om religieuze redenen hieronder valt,wordt hier vooral de emigratie van de eerste moslim van Mekka naar Medina bedoeld

----------


## [email protected]

Hadieth 2 

Ook op gezag van Omar هنعللهايضرdie gezegd heeft: 

"Toen wij (op een dag) bij de boodschapper van Allaah swt zaten, verscheen er een man voor ons, in stralend witte kleren en met gitzwarte haren, aan wie niet te merken was of hij een lange reis had afgelegd, noch iemand van ons kende hem. Hij ging voor de Profeet sws zitten, met zijn knien tegen de knien van de Profeet en met zijn handen op zijn dijen en zei: "O Mohammed, vertel me wat de Islaam is." De Profeet sws antwoordde: "Islaam houdt in dat je getuigt, dat niets of niemand het recht heeft om aanbeden te worden dan Allaah en dat Mohammed de boodschapper van Allaah is, dat je het gebed onderhoudt, de zakaat betaald, tijdens de maand Ramadaan vast en de bedevaart naar het Huis verricht, als je daartoe in staat bent." Waarop hij zei: "U heeft juist gesproken". 

Wij waren erg verbaast dat hij hem eerst iets had gevraagd en daarna het antwoord bevestigde. Daarna zei hij: "Vertel mij wat de Iemaan is." Hij antwoordde: "Het houdt in dat je gelooft in Allaah, Zijn engelen, Zijn boeken, Zijn Profeten en in de Laatste Dag en dat je gelooft dat zowel het goede als het slechte voorbeschikt is (al-Qadr)." Hij zei: 

"U heeft juist gesproken." Daarna vroeg hij: "Vertel mij wat Ihsaan is?" Hij antwoorde: "Het houdt in dat je Allaah aanbidt alsof je Hem ziet en als je Hem niet ziet, beseft dat Hij jou wel ziet." Toen zei hij: "Vertel me over het Uur." Hij antwoorde: "Daarover weet de ondervraagde niet meer dan de vrager." Vervolgens zei hij: "Vertel me dan over de tekenen ervan". Hij antwoorde: "Dat de slavin haar meester zal baren en dat je ziet dat op blote voeten lopende, straatarme en behoeftige schaapherders (bedoenen) met elkaar wedijveren in het bouwen van hoge huizen." 

Hierna ging hij (de vreemdeling) weg en ik bleef daar een tijd zitten, totdat hij (de Profeet  me vroeg: "O Omar, weet jij wie die vragensteller was?" Ik antwoorde: "Allaah en Zijn boodschapper weten het t beste". De Profeet zei: "Het was Djiebriel, hij kwam om jullie je godsdienst te leren"."2 

Overgeleverd door Moslim. 

2 Authentiek: Overgeleverd door Moslim nr.8, Ahmed 8/27-51, Aboe Dawoed nr.4695, at-Tirmidhie nr 2610, an-Nesaaie 8/97, Ibn Maadjah nr. 63, Ibn Mandah in al-Iemaan nr. 1, at-Tayjaalasie blz. 24, Ibn Hibbaan nr. 168, al-Aadjoerrie in ash-Sharieah nr. 188, Aboe Jala nr. 242, Al-Bayhaqie in Dalaa-il an-Noeboewa 7/69, Al-Baghawie in Sharh as-Soennah nr. 2, en Al-Albaanie heeft hem authentiek verklaard in Sahieh Soenan Ibn Maadjah (63).

----------


## Spitsboef

*HADITH 3* 

Aboe Abd ar- Rahman Abdellah, de zoon van Omar ibn al-Chattab(Allahs welbehagen zij met vader en zoon ) heeft gezegd: Ik hoorde de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem)zeggen:

_De Islam is op vijf (zuilen) gebouwd: getuigen dat er geen god is dan Allah en dat Mohammed de boodschapper van Allah is, het verrichten van de gebeden, het betalen van de zakat (armenbelasting), het verrichten van de bedevaart naar het Huis(in Mekka) en het vasten in Ramadan._ 
Overgeleverd door *Bochari en Moslim*

----------


## [email protected]

Hadieth 4 

Aboe Abdoer-Rahmaan Abdallaah ibn Masoed heeft gezegd: de Boodschapper van Allaah swt -en hij is de waarheidsgetrouwe, degene die geloofd wordt - heeft ons verteld: 

"De schepping van ieder van jullie vindt plaats in de buik van zijn moeder, dit gedurende veertig dagen in de vorm van een levenskiem (sperma), daarna is hij in een even lange periode een klonter, daarna is hij in een even lange periode een klompje vlees; dan wordt er een engel naar hem gestuurd die hem de ziel inblaast en vervolgens belast wordt ten aanzien van vier zaken: Het opschrijven van zijn levensonderhoud, zijn levensduur, zijn daden en of hij succesvol (in het Paradijs) of onsuccesvol (in de Hel) zal worden. Bij Allaah, buiten Wie er geen (ware) god is. Voorwaar, n van jullie zal (ogenschijnlijk) het soort daden doen van de mensen die naar het Paradijs gaan, totdat de afstand tussen hem en het Paradijs nog maar een armslengte is en dan over komt hem datgene wat voor hem beschikt is en zal hij de handelingen van de helbewoners verrichten en daar zal hij terechtkomen. En voorwaar, n van jullie zal (ogenschijnlijk) het soort daden doen van de mensen die naar de Hel gaan, totdat de afstand tussen hem en de Hel nog maar een armslengte is en dan overkomt hem datgene wat voor hem beschikt is en zal hij handelen als iemand die naar het Paradijs gaat en daar zal hij terechtkomen."4 

Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim. 

4 Authentiek: Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie nr. 3208 en Moslim nr. 2643.

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Hadieth 4 
> 
> Aboe Abdoer-Rahmaan Abdallaah ibn Masoed heeft gezegd: de Boodschapper van Allaah swt -en hij is de waarheidsgetrouwe, degene die geloofd wordt - heeft ons verteld: 
> 
> "De schepping van ieder van jullie vindt plaats in de buik van zijn moeder, dit gedurende veertig dagen in de vorm van een levenskiem (sperma), daarna is hij in een even lange periode een klonter, daarna is hij in een even lange periode een klompje vlees; dan wordt er een engel naar hem gestuurd die hem de ziel inblaast en vervolgens belast wordt ten aanzien van vier zaken: Het opschrijven van zijn levensonderhoud, zijn levensduur, zijn daden en of hij succesvol (in het Paradijs) of onsuccesvol (in de Hel) zal worden. Bij Allaah, buiten Wie er geen (ware) god is. Voorwaar, n van jullie zal (ogenschijnlijk) het soort daden doen van de mensen die naar het Paradijs gaan, totdat de afstand tussen hem en het Paradijs nog maar een armslengte is en dan over komt hem datgene wat voor hem beschikt is en zal hij de handelingen van de helbewoners verrichten en daar zal hij terechtkomen. En voorwaar, n van jullie zal (ogenschijnlijk) het soort daden doen van de mensen die naar de Hel gaan, totdat de afstand tussen hem en de Hel nog maar een armslengte is en dan overkomt hem datgene wat voor hem beschikt is en zal hij handelen als iemand die naar het Paradijs gaat en daar zal hij terechtkomen."4 
> 
> Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim. 
> 
> 4 Authentiek: Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie nr. 3208 en Moslim nr. 2643.*


Ik had een boekje, heel lang geleden, en moest al die 40 ahadiet uit mn hoofd leren.  :Wink:

----------


## Spitsboef

*HADITH 5* 

De moeder der gelovigen Oemm Abdellah Ēisja 1 (Allahs welbehagen zij met haar) heeft gezegd :grote grijns: e boodschapper van Allah(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem)heeft gezegd:

_Wie aan deze zaak van ons(de Islam) iets toevoegt,wat er niet bij hoort,zal daar zelf de gevolgen van ondervinden 2 .

Overgeleverd door Bochari en Moslim.Bij n versie van Moslim staat:

Wie iets doet wat niet in overeenstemming is met onze zaak, zal daar zelf de gevolgen van ondervinden._ 
1 Zij was n van de meest geliefde vrouwen van de profeet en heeft vele overleveringen op haar naam staan.Zij werd in haar tijd asl een autoriteit beschouwd voor wat betreft de kennis van de Islam.De titel moeder der gelovigenwordt voor alle vrouwen van de profeet gebruikt.
2 Dat wil zeggen: die daad zal niet geaccepteerd worden door Allah en overeenkomstig beoordeeld worden.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Spitsboef_ 
> *Ik had een boekje, heel lang geleden, en moest al die 40 ahadiet uit mn hoofd leren. *




Maar nu was het copy/past?


Hoeveel Koran ken je uit je hoofd?

----------


## [email protected]

Hadieth 6 

Aboe Abdoellaah An-Nomaan, de zoon van Bashier heeft gezegd: Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allaah swt zeggen: 

"Het is duidelijk wat Halaal (toegestaan) en Haraam (verboden) is; en daartussen bestaan twijfelachtige zaken, waarvan veel mensen geen kennis hebben. Degene die twijfelachtige zaken vermijdt stelt hierdoor zijn religie en zijn eer veilig. Degene die echter in twijfelachtige zaken belandt, belandt in het verboden gebied. Net als de herder die zijn kudde vlakbij de weide van iemand anders laat grazen en daardoor grote kans loop dat ze daarin gaan grazen. Is het niet zo dat elke koning zijn eigen domein heeft en dat (de grenzen van) Allaahs domein de verboden dingen zijn? Is het niet zo dat er zich in het lichaam een vleesklompje bevindt: als dat gezond is, dan is heel het lichaam gezond en als dat ziek is, dan is het hele lichaam ziek. Dit nu is het hart."6 

Overgeleverd door al-Boechaarie en Moslim. 

6 Authentiek: Overgeleverd door Boechaarie nr. 52 en Moslim nr. 1599

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Maar nu was het copy/past?
> 
> 
> Hoeveel Koran ken je uit je hoofd?*


Tuurlijk is het copy en past. Is toch handig. Maar ik ken ze wel...

Niet veel.
Heb in Marokko op school gezeten en toen kende ik meer dan 20Hizb, helaas ben ik de helft vergeten, maar als ik wil dan kan ik weer meer leren denk ik.

----------


## Spitsboef

*HADITH 7* 

Volgens Aboe Roqayya Tamim Ibn Aus ad-Dari(Allahs welbehagen zij met hem)heeft de profeet(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem) gezegd:

_Godsdienst is oprechtheid 1 . Wij zeiden:Ten opzichte van wie? Hij zei: Ten opzichte van Allah,Zijn Boek,Zijn boodschapper,de leiders van de moslims en hun gemeenschap._ 
*Overgeleverd door Moslim.*
_________________________

1 Het Arabische woord nasiha, hier vertaald als oprechtheid,heeft verschillende betekenissen,Letterlijk betekent het goede raad, maar deze vertaling is hier niet van toepassing.Nasiha betekent ook rechtvaardig behandelen,recht doen aan een situatie,redelijkheid,betrouwbaarheid,etc.

----------


## Spitsboef

*HADITH 8* 

Volgens de zoon van Omar (Allahs welbehagen zij met vader en zoon) heeft de boodschapper van Allah(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem) gezegd:

_Ik heb de opdracht gekregen de mensen te bestrijden 1 totdat ze getuigen dat er geen god is dan Allah en dat Mohammed de boodschapper van Allah is,totdat ze gebeden verrichten en de zakat(armenbelasting) betalen.Als ze dat doen,dan zullen ze van Mij bescherming krijgen voor wat hun leven en hun eigendom betreft.Dit (behalve wanneer ze daden verrichten die strafbaar zijn)volgens de Islam.En de eindbeoordeling berust bij Allah,de Almachtige._ 

__________________

1 Als iemand tot de Islam overgaat,mag dit alleen uit eigen vrije wil geschieden.In de Qoran(soera 2:256)staat: Er is geen dwang in de religie.Als men moslim wordt, doet men dit dus uit volle overtuiging.Ook zegt Allah(soera 16:125): Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad en discussieer met hen op de beste wijze.Oorlogsvoering is alleen toegestaan:

a. Als een moslimland wordt aangevallen.

b.Tegen personen die het op vreedzame wijze verkondigen en verspreiden van de Islam tegengaan

c. Tegen afvalligen van de Islam

----------


## GoldenPower

Hadith 9 -->  :grote grijns:

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Hadith 9 --> * *HADITH 9* 
> 
> Aboe Horayra Abder-Rahman Ibn Sachr(Allahs welbehagen zij met hem) heeft gezegd:Ik hoorde de boodschapper van Allah(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem)zeggen:
> 
> _Jullie moeten je ver houden van datgene wat ik jullie verbied,Verricht zo veel mogelijk als jullie kunnen van datgenewat ik jullie opgedragen heb.Door hun vele vragen en meningsverschillen met hun profeten zijn degenen die voor jullie leefden, te gronde gegaan._ 
> Overgeleverd door Bochari en Moslim

----------


## GoldenPower

Hadith 10  :argwaan:

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Hadith 10 *


*HADITH 10* 

Aboe Horayra (Allahs welbehagen zij met hem)heeft gezegd: De boodschapper van Allah(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem) heeft gezegd:

Allah, de Almachtige, is goed en accepteerd alleen het goede.Allah heeft de gelovigen datgene opgedragen wat Hij de boodschappers opgedragen heeft.En de Almachtige heeft gezegd 1 : O, boodschappers! Eet goede dingen en verricht goede werken.En Allah, de Almachtige heeft gezegd 2 : O, jullie die geloven! Eet de goede dingen, waarvan Wij jullie voorzien hebben.

Daarna vertelde hij over een man,die een lange reis maakte en met verwarde haren en kleren onder het stof, zijn handen ter hemel strekt (en zegt): O, Heer! O,Heer Dit terwijl zijn eten ,zijn drinken en zijn kleding haram 3 zijn en zijn voedsel haram is. Hoe kan hij ooit verhoord worden!

Overgeleverd door Moslim

1 Qoran 23:51.
2 Qoran 2:172.
3 Volgens de Islam is haram alles wat verboden is om te doen of te gebruiken zoals eten van varkensvlees,het drinken van alcoholische dranken,het gebruiken van verdovende middelen,overspel,ontucht,etc.

----------


## nefissa

Ik heb het boekje ook nog ergens liggen. 
Gaat niemand verder met plaatsen? : )

----------


## Spitsboef

*HADITH 11* 

Aboe Mohammed al-Hasan-de zoon van ‘Ali ibn Abi Talib en de kleinzoon van de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem) en zijn oogappel *1* (Allahs welbehagen zij met hem)-heeft gezegd: Ik heb van de boodschapper van Allah(Allahs zegen en vrede zij met hem)het volgende onthouden: 
‘Laat dat wat je in twijfel brengt, voor dat waar je geen twijfel over hebt' *2* *.* 
Overgeleverd door Tirmidzi en Nasa'i *3* . Tirmidzi heeft gezegd dat het een goede en betrouwbare hadis is. 
1 De profeet gebruikte het woord ‘raihana'(letterlijk: welriekende bloem) voor zijn kleinzonen Hasan en Hosayn, die beiden zonen waren van ‘Ali. ‘Ali was zowel de schoonzoon als de neef van de profeet.
2 Anders bestaat het gevaar dat je in het verbodene terecht komt.
3 In het voorwoord worden de andere vier samenstellers van de zes erkende hadis-verzamelingen genoemd,namelijk Bochari,Moslim,Aboe Dawoed en Ibn Madja.

----------


## nefissa

: )

----------

